# Second hand Super Jolly - differences



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi

I'm new and soon going to be in the market soon for a grinder. I'll go second hand to maximise my cash and was leaning towards a Mazzer mini but now realise I will have the space for a Super Jolly with the lens hood mod.

CoffeeChap had one for sale recently that was a 2005 model. What are the differences between these grinders over the years? Is it best to get the newest one you can afford or is there a sweet spot in terms of year of manufacture?

I'm really after one where the power cord comes out the back and if the grinder has been modded, what mods should I be aiming to have done already?

Many thanks in advance,

Andy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Super jollies are pretty much super jollies, provided the motor is quiet and the burrs are correctly aligned without any deviation to the motor pin, then there is not a lot to go wrong with them. Get some oem burrs and bobs your uncle. The shape has changed along the way, but the grind quality remains fairly consistent throughout the years. I had a 25 year old mazzer mestre, the predecessor to the superjolly, still going strong!!


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Why is it called Super Jolly? I get Mini and Major, but Super Jolly?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it is because it makes the owners super happy


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks CoffeeChap. Do you know what year the power cable was moved to the back as opposed to the side?

I'll keep an eye on the for sale section.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

NeilR said:


> Why is is called Super Jolly?


Super Mario was already a TM?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The power cable actually comes out of the base of the super jolly I believe this happened around 2002


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you. Appreciate the info


----------

